# Pictures of Your NPT for My Future Talks?



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I'm giving a talk in March 2009 at Raleigh Aquarium Society's Annual Workshop. I will be setting up an NPT and showing a few slides of NPT results. It would be nice to show slides of NPT results other than my own tanks. [I may also be giving similar talk at Australian conference (ANGFA 2009) later in the year.]

If you want to have your tanks immortalized, please send photos to my e-mail address at [email protected]. Useful information about your tanks to include would be:

type soil used
tank size
length of time that the tank has been set up (I would prefer photos of established tanks rather than those of tanks that have just been set up. Many tanks look great when they're first set up.  )

If you can keep picture size below 1 MB, that would be appreciated. In fact, 200 to 500 KB is just fine for this purpose. I only need one photo per tank. I will be more than happy to give you photo credit if you specify.

Thanks for your consideration.

Diana Walstad


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

That sounds great I'll get you a pick as soon as I take it.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I can post mine within the next two days. Just procrastinating.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Diana,

Just sent you an email with the details and pictures. This was the picture I attached.


----------



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice tank, Ravi. Is this the same tank you were struggling with in Sept/Oct, the one where you had the DIY CO2 and no fish for a while?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you very much SBMS. Yes, it is the same tank. Everything changed as soon as I replaced the powerhead with a filter. Never imagined that it would make such a difference.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice tank recovery Ravi! Sometimes just a little tweaking will change everything.

Also, I just wanted to thank Ravi and all of you who sent your pictures to me.

I have about 10 pictures and descriptions now. _My cup runneth over.... _With these pictures, I can show audiences that several different people (not just me) have gotten good results with NPTs.


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

dwalstad said:


> Also, I just wanted to thank Ravi and all of you who sent your pictures to me.


Dear Diana,
It's the least we can do in thanks for all you have done for us. Heretofore the only way to have a successful planted tank was to adopt laborious methods which drained our free time along with our wallets. When I think of all the water I've tested and changed, all the gravel I've vacuumed, all the fertilizers I've mixed, all the filters I've cleaned, all the algae I've battled...

No, all the thanks belong to you!

Jim

PS. Good luck with your presentations. Just remember, you can lead aquarists to a quantum leap in their understanding of aquatic ecosystems, but you can't make them abandon their entrenched beliefs the Earth is flat.


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

HEy! I'll be at the raleigh convention, and look formward to your presentation.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

luckydud13 said:


> HEy! I'll be at the raleigh convention, and look formward to your presentation.


Always like to hear from those who come to fish club meetings (these are the serious folk). I hope that you will be pleased by my presentation/demonstration.


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a picture you might like. It's of all the stuff I haven't used in the last year since adopting the Walstad methodology: 7 filters, siphoning tubing, gravel cleaners, gravel, activated charcoal, ferts, filter floss, etc.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, Dustymac. I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

I had the pleasure of attending Dianas talk on Friday. To everyone who sent pictures: They were beautiful!! Thank you for sharing with all of us. I was amazed at how lush and beautiful the tanks were. All without high intensity lights or CO2. AWESOME!!!


----------

